# C'mon, the Cavs aren't REALLY gonna start Dajuan Wagner at point guard, are they?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm sorry, Dajuan Wagner is NOT a PG, he's a SG. He's not any smaller than Allen Iverson, so why not?

I have to believe that the Cavs will, sooner or later, trade for a big veteran PG and move Wagner over to SG.

How about Eric Snow? The 76ers are CLEARLY not interested in keeping this guy. How about Lamond Murray for Eric Snow?

Starting lineup

PG Eric Snow (32 minutes/game)
SG Dajuan Wagner (36 minutes/game)
SF Ricky Davis (36 minutes/game)
PF Darius Miles (36 minutes/game)
C Zydrunas Ilgauskus (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Jumaine Jones (20 minutes/game), Chris Mihm (16 minutes/game), Tyrone Hill (12 minutes/game), DaSagana Diop (12 minutes/game), Bimbo Coles (8 minutes/game), Carlos Boozer (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Nick Anderson

Absolutely POSITIVELY the worst team in the East next year, but at LEAST the team should go ahead and ditch this moronic idea of starting Wagner at PG sooner rather than later, right?


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

There was a small blurb in an ESPN Magazine a couple issues back and it stated that Lucas doesn't want Wags at a PG and that he's more fit for SG. I don't know what trade they're gonna do (should've signed McInnis) but they'll look like this:

PG - ???
SG - Wagner (ROY)
SF - Ricky Davis
PF - Darius Miles (MIP Canidate)
C - Zydrunas (for a couple games till his fragile foot takes him out)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

If I recall Lucas said that right now Wagner is more comfortable playing the shooting guard position right now. However, he has never said that Wagner would not be playing the point or at least that is what I got out of his quote.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Check the botttom of this page, It states the Cavs want him ONLY at SG, no PG..

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/columns/lawrence_mitch/1422872.html


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He played PG in college and did damn good. Why not start him there? not only the worst but the most undersized also. Wagner at SG? Miles at PF? come again.

This should be the lineup. You have to develop players eventually. Why not right now? You have nothing to play for. 

PG Wagner

SG Davis

SF Miles 

PF Jones

C Diop

Then you cross your fingers in the draft.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*One change*

might be Carlos Boozer at PF instead of Jumaine Jones? I just don't see Mihm cutting it at PF... or C either!

By the way, what do you say about Travis Best at PG for the Cavs if they get him? Worth it, or a waste of time?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Why can't Dajuan Wagner play PG?

He has the advantage over any PG he plays, he is stronger than them and just as quick. I think Wagner at PG would help the Caves, it would make them harder to defend and make them more explosive.

Also they don't have a good PG unless the sign or trade for one of them, and if Dajuan can't handle it Miles can help him bring the ball up. This is just me but I think Dajuan has a great handle and not to bad of passing ability, yeah he will shoot alot but so does Stephon and Francis!

PG: Wagner
SG: Davis
SF: Miles

I think that would be way harder to defend than Dajuan at SG, Allen moved there because he is tougher than Wagner is right now, he is more athletic and he is a scoring machine. Now Dajuan is a scoring machine at times but I think it would be a great move to play him at PG, and I think they will!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Why can't Dajuan Wagner play PG?
> 
> He has the advantage over any PG he plays, he is stronger than them and just as quick. I think Wagner at PG would help the Caves, it would make them harder to defend and make them more explosive.


A point guard is supposed to lead his team's offense, get the ball to his teammates where they want it and when they want it, control the tempo, stuff like that. Dajuan Wagner, one-on-one, sure, he'd do great against the majority of NBA point guards, no doubt. But he wouldn't be making his teammates better, and let's face it, his teammates are going to need all the help they can get!

I mean, none of you guys seem to care much for Lamond Murray ANYWAY, all you ever talk about is how much you want to get rid of the guy. Why not trade him for a PG? Hell, a PG who has spent the last SEVERAL years playing with the player that Dajuan Wagner gets compared to the MOST? Seems like a perfect fit to me!

Although I doubt Philly would do it.

The point is, Ozzy, that John Lucas apparently has stated that he wants to start Wagner at the 2, that he wants to find somebody ELSE to start at the 1. We'll see how it plays out. I think that moving Ricky Davis over to the 3 and Darius Miles over to the 4 gives this team a much more exciting team, fans would want to come see that team play, even if they ARE going to lose 65 ballgames next year. At least they'll be fun to WATCH!

People don't pay to watch Tyrone Hill or Chris Mihm. If you get somebody ELSE to start at PG for you, well, you need to find a way to get Wagner AND Davis AND Miles as many minutes as possible, starter's minutes. The way to do that is to start Davis at SF and Miles at PF.

We'll see what happens, I guess.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well if they do start Juanny and the 2. Then they damn well better get a tall PG, like Crawford, Sasser, sombody that can guard 2 guards because I don't think Dajuan can. He could guard PG's but not SG in my view. And a big PG that is 6-6 could take care of that problem. And I'm not sure but Miles can bring the ball up so also. I just think there is a place for a scoring PG in the NBA. There are tons of them Marbury, Francis, Payton.....


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I heard your team is interested in Rod Strickland.

After we signed Best you could get him cheap.
Not to bad in my mind.


----------



## DeadMan (Sep 5, 2002)

Cleveland Cavs will be on top this yera


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If that experiment fails what will they lose? Nothing, instead they might even win James Lebron.

-Petey


----------

